# New 2009 Extended Maps coming soon



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

The new maps are coming very soon! I just got them emailed to me, and its quite a large area! They will put them on the states site soon! Man its nice to know people in the DWR!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

suave300 said:


> The new maps are coming very soon! I just got them emailed to me, and its quite a large area! They will put them on the states site soon! Man its nice to know people in the DWR!


So, does the Wasatch Front include Park City or anything over the top? I know the current 2009 map doesn't!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> suave300 said:
> 
> 
> > The new maps are coming very soon! I just got them emailed to me, and its quite a large area! They will put them on the states site soon! Man its nice to know people in the DWR!
> ...


It shows the new boundaries which goes all the way to Hwy 40.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> It shows the new boundaries which goes all the way to Hwy 40.


I still don't see any public land (maybe a few acres) there, but I'll wait and see the new maps and descriptions before making any more trouble. BTW, do the new boundaries also include elk?

Self edited: What I meant to say was that there isn't any _additional_ public land up there other than the 1/4 square mile of NFS land and the 1 & 1/2 square mile of State Trust land that I mentioned in my posts on the "Wasatch Front Includes Park City?" thread. The area may look big, but unless the DWR makes some arrangements with landowners, we can't hunt most of it!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully they'll throw up the 09 GIS data soon as well...


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

ELKFROMABOVE what maps are you using to see public and private?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

inbowrange said:


> ELKFROMABOVE what maps are you using to see public and private?


1) BLM Interagency Land Ownership and Responsibility Map which I bought at the BLM Office in Salt Lake.
2) DeLorme Utah Atlas and Gazeteer.
3) http://www.cosmic-ray.org/miscfiles/st8 ... face3d.pdf
4) ftp://lands-ftp.state.ut.us/pub/develop_maps.htm


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

DWR, where are you?? Tomorrow is Application Day and we're still waiting! *-HELP!-*


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like the maps you need are posted at http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2009_biggame/


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

angleresque said:


> It looks like the maps you need are posted at http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2009_biggame/


Actually, it's the new and updated 2009 maps that include the Park City addition I'm waiting for, so that I can decide whether or not I'm looking for a Southern rifle deer tag or a Central archery deer tag this year, instead of my usual Southern archery tag. (It's "overcrowded" down here, wouldn't you know? :roll: ) The ones they currently have posted are the "old" ones.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> angleresque said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the maps you need are posted at http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2009_biggame/
> ...


The "new" ones are now up! (And there still isn't much public land - 1 & 3/4 square miles - available to hunt.) It will be interesting to see how this plays out. :lol:

Self edited: BTW, I applied for a Southern rifle deer tag as my first choice and a "Southern" archery tag as my 2nd choice.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> suave300 said:
> 
> 
> > The new maps are coming very soon! I just got them emailed to me, and its quite a large area! They will put them on the states site soon! Man its nice to know people in the DWR!
> ...


If it's based on FS or BLM lands, the County Line which is the Park City ridgeline is not the same as the Forest Service land. It's a mess of back and forth based on the grid layout with the FS property dipping into the Park City side along the area that is The Canyons resort. I know this because of the areas that are current considered "Backcountry" skiing at The Canyons are off limits to the resort for bombing and avalanche control. Most of those areas are steep rocky areas but I know a few spots that are FS land where Elk hang out in the fall. :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

suave300 said:


> The new maps are coming very soon! I just got them emailed to me, and* its quite a large area!*


Oops! Not so fast, my friends! The maps I've linked to thus far showing only 1 & 3/4 square mile of accessible public land are only half the story. (see my previous posts). Check out these two links.
Park City Code/click on Title 8/scan down to Chapter 6
http://www.parkcity.org/government/code ... cipal.html

Park City Maps/click on Zoning Map which shows city limits.
http://www.parkcity.org/government/maps/index.html

Note that the Park City limits go clear to highway 40 on the east and the Salt Lake/Summit/Wasatch County lines on the south and southwest. In other words, though it was a nice idea, the DWR didn't help us as much as they may have thought.

(Insomnia sometimes brings out the best or worst in me. Sorry!)


----------

